# Kunal Kapoor to play Super Hero Doga !



## Faun (Aug 14, 2008)

Anurag Kashyap is making a new movie and Kunal Kapoor is playing the role of Doga, a super hero character who appears in Raj Comics. Me so likes Raj Comics (I remember my science knowledge and interest, thanks to Dhruva's comics).'

Dialogs in Doga's comics were the best thing one can ever enjoy. Penciling by Manu Singh was so frikkin awesome that even DC comics is sh!t compared to it. The revolutionary feeling and that temper, it was soo cool. I miss old days and comics. Now it has changed and some cheap artists are making these comics with shallow scripts.

*www.buzz18.com/celeb/profileimage/kunal_kapoor_001_300x356.jpg

*www.comicbitsonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/doga1.jpg

SourceL Link


I hope he will not screw the movie. Well I was more than expecting a movie on Dhruva but anyway somethings are better not adpated into a movie.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2008)

The story needs to be good....


----------



## iMav (Aug 16, 2008)

Doga! What ash!t name.


----------



## kumarmohit (Aug 16, 2008)

Meh, would love to see this one, What became of Hello BTW, the ON@TCC movie?


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

^^lolz Miss. Killer


----------



## hellknight (Aug 16, 2008)

gr8.. the next thing that i want is Paresh Rawal playing Bankelal..


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 17, 2008)

Heard first time about super hero DOGA...... No idea about it......  But Kunal as a super hero!! Lets see , what he can do as a desi hero


----------

